# Pink Cat EyE FoTD!



## Raerae (Sep 15, 2006)

Just thought I would post my FoTD here!

I used Sushi Flower!

Closed eye Shot:






Open eye Shot:





I know your not supposed to match your eyeshadow with your nose color, but I did it anyways!





Cuteness Shots:










Leaving the catwalk!


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Sep 15, 2006)

AHAHAHAHAH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thats too cut you have a beautifll cat btw what kind is she?


----------



## Raerae (Sep 15, 2006)

He's the stray kind lol...

Showed up on my doorstep as a kitten back in October of last year (wow it's almost been a year already... crazy)

But yeh i love him to death... POOFIEST TAIL EVA!  LOL!


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Sep 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_He's the stray kind lol...

Showed up on my doorstep as a kitten back in October of last year (wow it's almost been a year already... crazy)

But yeh i love him to death... POOFIEST TAIL EVA!  LOL!_

 
I asked because I loved his tail lol its freaking georgeous and hes pure white youve got a handsome stray there lol


----------



## Raerae (Sep 15, 2006)

Hehe... He's a metrosexual.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 15, 2006)

he's actually got like 3 black stripes on the top of his head.  And thats it.  Occasionally he gets  a black hair in his tail.  I always tease him about it when one grows out.

OMG!  You've got a black hair!  Getting old!


----------



## Raerae (Sep 15, 2006)

Oh... and his tail is tiny right now...  Yo should see it in the winter, it's like twice as big.  The hairs on it right now is about 4 inches long, they get longer and thicker once it starts getting colder in the winter months.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 15, 2006)

I must say. I love the blending. Its excellent. 

Look at that tail .. damn its bigger than the cat.

Im suprised that your kitty let you do that! My cat would be like 

"hey Fu** you . get away from me. . whore"


----------



## Bianca (Sep 15, 2006)

What a cutie!!! I used to have a white persian cat called Chico, he died several years ago but he was so sweet!! But he was sick and very old, poor kitty!


----------



## Pei (Sep 15, 2006)

OMG! CUteness overload!

U actually did MU for him =D


----------



## Raerae (Sep 15, 2006)

lol i do his MU all the time...  He lays in the sink while I'm getting ready, so i just do his too LOL..


----------



## french-dessert (Sep 19, 2006)

LOL lovely cat ! so good looking  hahaha


----------



## Anatevka (Sep 19, 2006)

aww, this made me smile so big.... i really needed that. thanks for posting. ;]


----------



## Jacq-i (Sep 20, 2006)

Aww!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very nice makeup! Beautiful cat!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 20, 2006)

whahahahaah! u'r funny


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 20, 2006)

Hahah aww. Cute.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Sep 21, 2006)

AHHHH he's so cute!!!
That made me miss my kitties that are at home while Im at University, and it also made me want to try putting makeup on them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks for posting this!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Sep 21, 2006)

*LOVE the m/u!  Two paws up!*


----------



## Makeuplovingal (Sep 21, 2006)

LOL!! Adorable cat!!


----------



## AlliSwan (Sep 23, 2006)

"I know you're not supposed to match your eye color with your nose color..."

ROFL!!


----------



## MissAlly (Sep 24, 2006)

I want to rub his belly,haha.


----------



## CherryFabulous (Sep 25, 2006)

Sooooooooo sweet!! I think he has some maincoon in him hehe hes adorable.  I LOVE KITTIES


----------



## XsMom21 (Jan 19, 2007)

Ahh he's so cute!!!! I want a fluffy kitty. I have a shorthair. But we pick on her too! She's all black and occasionally gets white hairs on her back.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 19, 2007)

HAHA!!  Omg this is the cutest thing ever!!  My cat would claw the hell out of me if I tried it though lol.  It wouldn't show up on her anyway, she's a gray tabby.  Your kitty is beautiful!


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 19, 2007)

hahaha how did i miss this one!? "pink _cat eye_ fotd" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 too funny.


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 19, 2007)

Oh my god I love him! He is so cute :loveya: . Aren't kitty noses the best thing on the planet?


----------



## kimmy (Jan 19, 2007)

ahahaha that's so cute!


----------



## Raerae (Jan 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_hahaha how did i miss this one!? "pink cat eye fotd" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 too funny._

 
Da dum dum chh! lol!


----------



## Raerae (Jan 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_Oh my god I love him! He is so cute :loveya: . Aren't kitty noses the best thing on the planet?_

 
Haha yah it's my absolute most fav part of my kitty as well.  Were always giving each other eskimo kisses! haha!


----------



## Holly (Jan 19, 2007)

Wow! Too cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This definitely made me smile


----------



## labwom (Jan 19, 2007)

That is adorable! I love it!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 21, 2007)

This is adorable! Totally made me laugh =)


----------



## little teaser (Jan 30, 2007)

meoooow!!!your cat looks hot in pink..lol she is so cute and fluffy


----------



## Raerae (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_meoooow!!!your cat looks hot in pink..lol she is so cute and fluffy_

 
Haha it's  boy actually lol...  He's a metrosexual!

lol


----------

